# Guide for the new RC71 remote



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

For anyone looking for a guide to the new RC71 remote:

http://www.directv.com/cms2/support/answer_center/remotes/RC71_Remote_Guide.pdf


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The "peanut" is back!!!!


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been using the RC71 exclusively now for the past few days, and I must admit that I actually like it! It took some getting used to the features that differ from the RC65, but I like the way it fits and feels. The buttons are very responsive to the touch, and the HR44 responds with lightning speed.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

Is there anyway to purchase one of these remotes by itself without getting an HR44 as well?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

kwasnicka said:


> Is there anyway to purchase one of these remotes by itself without getting an HR44 as well?


I believe this remote is only compatible with the HR44.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kram said:


> I believe this remote is only compatible with the HR44.


For RF mode this is true, but for IR, it works with all models.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> For RF mode this is true, but for IR, it works with all models.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> The "peanut" is back!!!!


Sort of, it's both thicker and wider than the peanut.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I like it, and waiting to buy from Solid Signal for other DVR's. Not available yet externally.


----------

